# Travel Destinations > Central America >  buying used car

## roshanill

how i can buy my used car thats i dont know

----------


## GFI

You should search online I am sure you will get it's solution easily.

----------


## teena4gupta

Its really not a big task & big deal, you can do it very easily. Just contact to car dealer otherwise search online for Car dealer online.

----------


## roxsannestrauss

If you want to purchase a used car, you can search online for car finders and there you can choose what you wanted to have.

----------


## sankalppatil732

For used car you can search on olx and quicker,this might be proof good option for you.

----------


## creator

Yeah!!! OLX and Quickr are the good options for buying used cars..

----------


## pukaka

The information is very special, I will have to follow you, the information you bring is very real, reflecting correctly and objectively, it is very useful for society to grow together.

----------


## Jullum

By the way I recently sold my car and now I'm choosing which one to buy

----------

